# Help my hedgies head was stuck in his cage when I woke up!!



## nikki_story (Apr 2, 2013)

I found my hedgehog Mr. Pickles this morning with his head stuck in between the bars of his wire cage. He was still alive and I was able to get him out but am afraid he may be injured and am fairly new to the world of hedgehogs. My question is how resilient are hedgehogs? I assume that their quills are a bit of a protectant.


----------



## abbys (Oct 13, 2012)

How far apart are the bars of the cage? Can you post a picture?

Is he behaving and eating and drinking normally, or have you noticed changes? If he is acting like he's hurt, I think you should take him to the vet. He may have hurt his neck or been cut off from air. Quills don't help protect at all if the hedgehog is being squeezed.


----------



## SpikeMoose (Dec 9, 2012)

He should get to the vet as soon as possible. You don't know what damage might've been done to his lungs/throat/neck. I wouldn't wait for signs of real trouble to show up. At the very least give your vet a call and see what they say. This forum is great but we aren't there with our own eyes on hedgie, or trained vets. 
Before he goes back in the cage you should fix any areas he could hurt himself on. There is a thread called cage setup examples that may help you a lot to look thorough; along with posting a photo of your own cage.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

I agree with above comments...I would at least call a vet and ask their opinion. Observe Mr. Pickles and see if he's acting abnormal - do you see any blood around his neck? Any bruising (though that might take longer to show up)? Are there any quills stuck in his skin or in an odd position? Is his breathing and movement normal? Do you have any idea how long he might have been stuck, all night, or just a couple hours? All of those things the vet may want to know too, so check him out before you call.

As far as getting stuck, I'm guessing he's a baby? You may need to put something over the inside/outside of the cage for at least a few months to prevent it from happening again. Even something as simple as plastic place mats ziptied over the wires would work. The other thing to check for is why did he do it? Does he have a wheel to keep him busy in his cage?


----------

